# Why not a s2.0 preset bank thread in the forum



## AeonSolus (Apr 4, 2009)

Really, why not? it would be cool if we could share then officially...and also we could get bulb's presets?


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont see that happening lol (getting bulbs presets) 
its best to just muck about with the mix yourself instead of using someone elses drum sound IMO 
you feel alot more chuffed with your self aswell after you find a good sound for yourself


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 4, 2009)

i could upload mine when i come back to my apartment. it requires the old DFHS library.


----------



## Leec (Apr 5, 2009)

It's only so good having other's presets. A lot of the magic will be happening in their host's inserts.


----------



## Variant (Apr 23, 2009)

Leec said:


> It's only so good having other's presets. A lot of the magic will be happening in their host's inserts.



 A good starting point can never hurt though... even if you deviate from it considerably.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 23, 2009)

yea, i really dont know much about drums. as in, how to play them, and what sounds good on them and why. i feel like alot of the guys on here have good guitar tones and recordings, and i feel like thats a little easier to do, but the guys that really shine have their drum sounds, sounding very professional and polished


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2009)

We already have a library for POD sounds so one for S2.0 makes sense.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Apr 24, 2009)

Lets do it!

I'd love to hear other folks' tones!


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, this thread is in the wrong forum. I didn't know you could make drum sounds with your POD 2.0.


----------



## Variant (Apr 25, 2009)

^


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 25, 2009)

Rick, what are you smoking


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 15, 2009)

This is a good idea, a lot of people seems to be using toontracks, so why not? What steps is it needed to make this happen?


----------



## Stephen (May 15, 2009)

I have 2.0 but don't mix drums using the mixer within 2.0

I bounce down the audio and mix it in pro tools


----------



## AeonSolus (May 15, 2009)

Maybe a conjoined petition to the Moderators & Admin(s)?


----------



## XxXPete (May 15, 2009)

sounds like a cool plan seeing that i will be buying superior 2.0 in the next few weeks!


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

I approve.. Sharing presets will help everyone to learn how to get a good tone... And it can be interesting, since one guy may dislike his tone, while the other may like his and vice-versa...


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

So... No deal?


----------



## Zami77 (Oct 24, 2009)

leandroab said:


> So... No deal?


yea id be interested in this as well. where exactly could i put my preset? i have a metal preset for my e-drums, which im sure would sound pretty decent programmed as well.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd be up for this as well. I've got one or two i've put together quickly that I kind of like, which reminds me, i should really go off an play around with it some more


----------



## leandroab (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, we would need the mods or whomever it may concer to read this. Since we actually have people that is willing to share their presets...

Well, someday this probably will happen


----------



## Dylan S (Oct 25, 2009)

This would be pretty cool. I've got one preset that I found somewhere and tweaked it a lot. I do some other stuff in my DAW but for the most part it is all in the 2.0 mixer.


----------



## madcansoul (Nov 3, 2009)

I would be really interested! Do It|


----------



## Zami77 (Nov 15, 2009)

ive got another set thats a really good airy rock/jazz kit. once again where would i upload these presets? id really like to start this up


----------

